#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  درخواست نرم افزار ضبط دسکتاپ در ویندوز xp

## mehran1221

با سلام
من یه نرم افزار میخوام برای ویندوز xp که کلیه کارهایی که کاربر با  کامپیوتر میکنه را با حجم کم و به صورت مخفیانه ضبظ کنه

من تواینترنت زیاد  گشتم ولی اکثرا حجمهای ذخیرشون بالاس و یا مخفی نیست و کاربر میفهمه که داره ضبط  میشه؟؟

درخواست یه همچین نرم افزاری میخوام
با تشکر

----------

*imanfc*,*NICHICON*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

تو این زمینه مشهورترینش ardamax هست. از لینک زیر میتونید ورژن ماقبل آخر یعنی 4.0.1 رو به همراه کرک دانلود کنید:


http://soft98.ir/software/spy/14390-...keylogger.html
اگر ورژن آخر هم خواستید از اینجا میتونید بگیرید:
http://ashiyane.org/forums/showpost....&postcount=217
ولی نیاز به ثبت نام داره....
زیاد فرقی نمیکنه همون ورژن ماقبل آخر هم همونه و خوبه

----------

*amen*,*imanfc*,*mehran1221*,*NICHICON*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## mehran1221

با تشکر
من یه نرم افزار میخوام که مخفیانه فیلم بگیره

----------

*imanfc*

----------


## nekooee

منم متوجه شدم. این هم مخفیانه اینکارها رو انجام میده. البته فیلم که نمیگیره عکس میگیره و کارها رو ثبت میکنه....

----------

*amen*,*imanfc*,*mehran1221*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## amin_rezvani

سلام دوست عزیز 
نرم افزار 
BB flash back pro عالیه در ضمن خروجی فلش داره که فایل خیلی کم حجمی می شه مثلا یک ساعت فیلم برداری حدود 20 تا 30 مگابایت میشه 
می توانی در اینترنت سرچ کنی و آن را دانلود کنی 
موفق باشی  :درخواست نرم افزار ضبط دسکتاپ در ویندوز xp:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*mehran1221*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## mehran1221

این نرم افزار هم دانلود کردم بیشتر برای ویرایش و ضبط فیلم آموزشی هست گزینه متفقه زیاد داره

من یه نرم افزار ساده  برای این کار می خوام
یعنی تا ویندوز xp بالا اومد به طور مخفیانه شروع به ضبط کنه و در یک درایو مشخص save کنه

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## mster0072000

سلام دوست عزیز من خیلی هاشو امتحان کردم ولی این یکی حال اساسی بهم داد *Award Keylogger*
http://www.asandownload.com/software/entry/2377/
فیلم ذخیره نمیکنه اما میتونه هر چند ثانیه عکس بگیره و کلید های فشرده شده و پسوردها رو  ذخیره کنه که خیلی خوبه چون وقتی مدت 20 روز باشه فیلم حجم زیادی رو اشغال میکنه و مرورش هم خیلی اینطور اسون تر هست

ببخشید پست بالایی رو نخوندم انگار آقا نکوئی هم همینو معرفی کردند

----------

*mehran1221*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

سلام اين نرم افزاري كه شما ميخواهيد هنوز نوشته نشده يا من تا به حال نديدم ولي بنده چند سال هست با BB flash back pro كار ميكنم و عالي كار ميكنه ولي بايد فعال بشه

----------


## nekooee

این برنامه خودش گفته فیلم میگیره ولی من امتحانش نکردم. خودت تست کن ببین میگیره یا نه؟



دارای محتوای پنهان



نمیدونم نیاز به کرک داره یا نه ولی تستش کنید اگر کرک نیاز بود باز یک فکری بر میداریم
اگر این برنامه ها کار نکرد باز بگید ببینم چی میتونم پیدا کنم
در ضمن از این کار برای اذیت کردن دیگران امیدوارم استفاده نکنید. من فقط برای محافظت از سیستم شخصی خودتون دارم راهنمایی میکنم

----------

*1212ali*,*cheginifeet*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mehran1221*,*Yek.Doost*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*میرچولی*

----------


## سیامک رسولی

کلا سر کاره ادم تو این سایت

----------

